# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Posta Elettronica Certificata

## Contabile

Oggetto : CNDCEC - Pec 
Cara/o Collega, 
come saprai la L. 28 gennaio 2009, n.2 ha disposto che tutti gli iscritti agli Ordini professionali dovranno dotarsi, entro il 28 novembre 2009, di un indirizzo di posta elettronica certificata (PEC) che dovrà essere comunicato all'Ordine di appartenenza. 
La PEC è un sistema di spedizione a valore legale che sostituisce a tutti gli effetti la raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno e la notifica con ufficiale giudiziario e che semplifica i rapporti con la pubblica amministrazione. L'Agenzia delle entrate ha recentemente attivato, per i professionisti dotati di Pec, un servizio di assistenza sulle comunicazioni di irregolarità conseguenti al controllo automatizzato delle dichiarazioni dei redditi 2008. 
Il Consiglio Nazionale, attraverso una convenzione stipulata con POSTECOM spa, ha deciso di dotare di un indirizzo PEC e della relativa casella di posta elettronica tutti gli iscritti, nonchè tutti gli Ordini territoriali. La casella PEC potrà essere utilizzata dagli Ordini per l'invio di notifiche e comunicazioni con la certezza del relativo ricevimento. 
Il Consiglio Nazionale, per i primi cinque anni, sosterrà completamente i costi di attivazione, gestione e manutenzione delle caselle di posta elettronica per i 143 Ordini italiani, mentre per gli oltre 110.000 iscritti agli Ordini si farà carico dei costi di attivazione per il primo anno. Per i quattro anni successivi, 
attraverso la convenzione con POSTECOM spa, il Consiglio Nazionale ha ottenuto un costo, a carico dell'iscritto, altamente competitivo, pari a poche decine di centesimi l'anno. 
Gli iscritti nelle sezioni A e B dell'Albo ed il Presidente di ogni singolo Ordine, già da lunedì 23 novembre, potranno richiedere, autonomamente, una casella di posta elettronica certificata a loro riservata con il dominio, rispettivamente nome.cognome@pec.commercialisti.it, ovvero, nome.cognome@pec.esperticontabili.it e ordine.città@pec.commercialisti.it. 
Collegandosi ad una pagina riservata sul sito del Consiglio Nazionale (www.cndcec.it), l'iscritto dovrà compilare un apposito modulo di richiesta, sottoscriverlo con la propria firma digitale ed inviarlo all'indirizzo gestionepecndcec@postecom.it.  
In breve tempo il servizio di Postecert invierà sul numero di cellulare indicato nel modulo le credenziali per l'attivazione della PEC. 
Questo sistema di attivazione è stato appositamente studiato per garantire la sicurezza dell'attribuzione della casella PEC all'iscritto e non implica per il richiedente nessun invio di ulteriore documentazione a mezzo fax o posta e non comporta la necessità di recarsi all'Ordine di appartenenza per ulteriori accertamenti dell'identità personale. 
Ulteriori e maggiori chiarimenti possono essere richiesti al servizio di assistenza help desk, attivato dal CN in collaborazione con Postecert, ad un numero telefonico riservato, che sarà comunicato sul sito web del Consiglio Nazionale e che sarà in funzione a partire da lunedì 23 novembre, dal lunedì al venerdì, dalle ore 09.00 alle ore 18.00.

----------


## alfredo da roma

Titolo:  Pec, il Cndcec rassicura gli iscritti 
Autore:  Mario Valdo 
Fonte:  Italia Oggi  pag:  32 
Sulla Pec il Consiglio nazionale dei dottori commercialisti ed esperti contabili rassicura i propri iscritti. Anche se si avvicina la data (29 novembre) entro cui i professionisti devono comunicare il proprio indirizzo di posta elettronica certificata la stessa 'rappresenta un termine ordinatorio e non perentorio'.   
Ordinatorio: Che ordina, che dispone, che impone un ordine 
Perentorio: Che non ammette proroga, dilazione 
Il termine perentorio viene così detto, se un dato atto o una data attività devono essere compiuti entro il lasso temporale di scadenza del termine stesso; se il termine non viene rispettato, latto o lattività, pur se eventualmente compiuta, risulta inutile, nel senso che non viene considerata utile ai fini di certi effetti favorevoli, con conseguente applicazione di sanzioni e produzione di effetti sfavorevoli. Questo perchè il termine perentorio obbliga in termini assoluti il compimento di unattività in quel determinato lasso di tempo al fine di fornire certezza allattività stessa.
Il termine ordinatorio invece, viene così detto se alla sua inosservanza, non sono previste sanzioni o effetti sfavorevoli. La funzione di questo termine è semplicemente quella di ordinare unattività amministrativa, indirizzandola verso determinate procedure ed esiti; perciò, il non rispetto del termine non comporta il verificarsi di decadenze e lapplicazione di sanzioni. 
Lo scrivo perché spesso i due termini vengono confusi perché non conosciuti a sufficienza

----------


## Sezz

Secondo voi una persona iscritta all'Albo dei Revisori contabili e basta è obbligata entro il 29 novembre ad attivare la PEC?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Secondo voi una persona iscritta all'Albo dei Revisori contabili e basta è obbligata entro il 29 novembre ad attivare la PEC?

  
In base a quanto dice la legge, sì. 
ciao

----------


## Sezz

> In base a quanto dice la legge, sì. 
> ciao

  Anche se quello dei revisori non è un ordine ma bensì un registro?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Anche se quello dei revisori non è un ordine ma bensì un registro?

  Assolutamente sì.
Ma, torno a dire, che costa, nel dubbio, farsi una pec ?
Siamo pieni di indirizzi di posta, di pin ecc ecc, e stiamo facenbdo un caso nazionale per dotarci di uno strumento che serve più a noi che ad altri ???

----------


## ergo3

> Assolutamente sì.
> Ma, torno a dire, che costa, nel dubbio, farsi una pec ?
> Siamo pieni di indirizzi di posta, di pin ecc ecc, e stiamo facenbdo un caso nazionale per dotarci di uno strumento che serve più a noi che ad altri ???

  giusto. MA in questo caso a chi si dovrebbe comunicare??
Io sono nella stessa situazione, ma non ho attualmente nomine in collegi.
Credo però che l'ordine dei commercialisti di appartenenza, non essendo iscritto, non mi concederebbe la convenzione. 
Domani faccio una chiamata.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> giusto. MA in questo caso a chi si dovrebbe comunicare??
> Io sono nella stessa situazione, ma non ho attualmente nomine in collegi.
> Credo per&#242; che l'ordine dei commercialisti di appartenenza, non essendo iscritto, non mi concederebbe la convenzione. 
> Domani faccio una chiamata.

  
Immagino che occorra comunicarlo proprio al'albo revisori, no?  :Frown:

----------


## alfredo da roma

la norma dice questo: 
Art. 16. 
Riduzione dei costi amministrativi a carico delle imprese 
Commi 1 - 5 omissis
6. Le imprese costituite in forma societaria sono tenute a indicare il proprio indirizzo di posta elettronica certificata nella domanda di iscrizione al registro delle imprese o analogo indirizzo di posta elettronica basato su tecnologie che certifichino data e ora dell'invio e della ricezione delle comunicazioni e l'integrita' del contenuto delle stesse, garantendo l'interoperabilita' con analoghi sistemi internazionali. Entro tre anni dalla data di entrata in vigore del presente decreto tutte le imprese, gia' costituite in forma societaria alla medesima data di entrata in vigore, comunicano al registro delle imprese l'indirizzo di posta elettronica certificata. L'iscrizione dell'indirizzo di posta elettronica certificata nel registro delle imprese e le sue successive eventuali variazioni sono esenti dall'imposta di bollo e dai diritti di segreteria. 
7. *I professionisti iscritti in albi ed elenchi istituiti con legge dello Stato comunicano ai rispettivi ordini o collegi il proprio indirizzo di posta elettronica certificata o analogo indirizzo di posta elettronica di cui al comma 6 entro un anno dalla data di entrata in vigore del presente decreto. Gli ordini e i collegi pubblicano in un elenco riservato,consultabile in via telematica esclusivamente dalle pubbliche amministrazioni,i dati identificativi degli iscritti con il relativo indirizzo di posta elettronica certificata.*
8. Le amministrazioni pubbliche di cui all'articolo 1, comma 2, del decreto legislativo 30 marzo 2001, n. 165, e successive modificazioni, qualora non abbiano provveduto ai sensi dell'articolo 47, comma 3, lettera a), del Codice dell'Amministrazione digitale, di cui al decreto legislativo 7 marzo 2005, n. 82, istituiscono una casella di posta certificata o analogo indirizzo di posta elettronica di cui al comma 6 per ciascun registro di protocollo e ne danno comunicazione al Centro nazionale per l'informatica nella pubblica amministrazione, che provvede alla pubblicazione di tali caselle in un elenco consultabile per via telematica. Dall'attuazione del presente articolo non devono derivare nuovi o maggiori oneri a carico della finanza pubblica e si deve provvedere nell'ambito delle risorse disponibili. 
9. Salvo quanto stabilito dall'articolo 47, commi 1 e 2, del codice dell'amministrazione digitale di cui al decreto legislativo 7 marzo 2005, n. 82, le comunicazioni tra i soggetti di cui ai commi 6, 7 e 8 del presente articolo, che abbiano provveduto agli adempimenti ivi previsti, possono essere inviate attraverso la posta elettronica certificata o analogo indirizzo di posta elettronica di cui al comma 6, senza che il destinatario debba dichiarare la propria disponibilita' ad accettarne l'utilizzo. 
10. La consultazione per via telematica dei singoli indirizzi di posta elettronica certificata o analoghi indirizzi di posta elettronica di cui al comma 6, nel registro delle imprese o negli albi o elenchi costituiti ai sensi del presente articolo avviene liberamente e senza oneri. L'estrazione di elenchi di indirizzi e' consentita alle sole pubbliche amministrazioni per le comunicazioni relative agli adempimenti amministrativi di loro competenza. 
omissis  
Dal tenore della norma parrebbe che il REGISTRO (non l'albo) DEI REVISORI sia compreso come elenco costituito con legge dello Stato, tuttavia la stessa norme in esame nel seguito puntualizza citando Ordini e Collegi professionali. Come sappiamo il Registro dei Revisori non è suddiviso in Ordini e Collegi.
Sappiamo però che ad oggi il Registro dei Revisori è tenuto a cura dell'
Istituto dei Revisori Contabili s.r.l.
E una società a responsabilità limitata unipersonale del Consiglio Nazionale dei Dottori Commercialisti e degli Esperti Contabili per il quale svolge le funzioni affidategli dal D. Lgs. 23 gennaio 2006 n. 28. 
LIstituto dei Revisori Contabili s.r.l. ha sede legale in Roma, Piazza della Repubblica, 59. 
Gli uffici sono ubicati in Roma, Piazza della Repubblica, 68  terzo piano. 
a questo Ufficio è possibile far pervenire sia i quesiti e sia la comunicazione relativa alla PEC

----------


## iam

> ...
> LIstituto dei Revisori Contabili s.r.l. ha sede legale in Roma, Piazza della Repubblica, 59. 
> Gli uffici sono ubicati in Roma, Piazza della Repubblica, 68  terzo piano. 
> a questo Ufficio è possibile far pervenire sia i quesiti e sia la comunicazione relativa alla PEC

  diamine... hai dimenticato di specificare "citofonare....." :Big Grin:  
cerchiamo di essere un pò più precisi nelle risposte!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alfredo da roma

> diamine... hai dimenticato di specificare "citofonare....." 
> cerchiamo di essere un pò più precisi nelle risposte!

   :Smile:  c'è il portiere .... :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Anche se quello dei revisori non è un ordine ma bensì un registro?

  Certo! 
se leggi la norma non parla di Ordini professionali, ma anche di "elenchi".
Il punto è un'altro. Il registro dei Revisori è istituito con legge dello stato? (a me pare di si  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), in tal caso non v'è dubbio! 
Se invece fossi iscritto al Registro Nazionale degli Arrotini Albini.... allora credo non sia obbligatoria la PEC.

----------


## iam

> c'è il portiere ....

    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   
... che si chiama?  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> cerchiamo di essere un pò più precisi nelle risposte!

  Tutto gli si può dire ad alfredo, tranne che non sia PRECISO ...... 
guarda qua cosa ha fatto notare (riferendosi a quello che avevo scritto io un post sopra.....)   

> Dal tenore della norma parrebbe che il REGISTRO (non l'albo) DEI REVISORI sia compreso ..................

  Bellissimo !

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Tutto gli si pu&#242; dire ad alfredo, tranne che non sia PRECISO ...... 
> guarda qua cosa ha fatto notare (riferendosi a quello che avevo scritto io un post sopra.....)   
> Bellissimo !

  *Danilo .... Sei il migliorissimo 
ti stimo fratello!*

----------


## ergo3

> Bellissimo !

  Resta il fatto che, a parte le interpretazioni personali, ho chiamato L'IStituto dei Revisori e mi hanno detto che per la comunicazione pec ed in generale per altre informazioni, occorre rivolgersi all'Ordine territoriale. Solo l'ordine stesso pu&#242; inoltrare quesiti (il marted&#236; ed il gioved&#236 :Wink:  a cui risponder&#224; un "funzionario".
Ho chiamato, dunque, l'ordine territorialemnte competente e mi &#232; stato detto che non vi &#232; obbligo e che sono stato il primo a porre sto quesito (MANNAGGIA A me e a quanto sono pignolo) 
E' dura vivere nel limbo (non essere iscritto all'albo bens&#236; solo nel registro revisori in attesa di qualche insperata piccola nomina al fine di fare cifra tonda a fine anno) e spendere altri 15 € per la pec (inutilmente) che si aggiungo alla ventina di euro per conservare l'iscrizione a sto registro dei revisori che forse servir&#224; a nulla nel tempo. 
VAbb&#232;, faccio la pec e la comunico in carta libera presso l'istituto revisori contabili S.R.L. di Roma(non conoscendo il loro indirizzo di pec, se esiste).Oppure non faccio proprio nulla. Che rischio? Di essere diffidato e/o radiato? CApirai!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho chiamato, dunque, l'ordine territorialemnte competente e mi è stato detto che non vi è obbligo e che sono stato *il primo* a porre sto quesito (MANNAGGIA A me e a quanto sono pignolo)

  Non mi dire che questa risposta ti ha meravigliato .....  :Wink:    

> E' dura vivere nel limbo (non essere iscritto all'albo bensì solo nel registro revisori in attesa di qualche insperata piccola nomina al fine di fare cifra tonda a fine anno) e spendere *altri 15  per la pec* (inutilmente) che si aggiungo alla ventina di euro per conservare l'iscrizione a sto registro dei revisori che forse servirà a nulla nel tempo.

  Con aruba sono 5 + iva, dottò ....  :Big Grin:     

> Oppure non faccio proprio nulla. Che rischio? Di essere diffidato e/o radiato? CApirai!

  Rischi di non ricevere più comunicazioni da parte loro: sembra che la pec la vogliano solo per risparmiare carta ....

----------


## ergo3

> Non mi dire che questa risposta ti ha meravigliato .....    
> Con aruba sono 5 + iva, dottò ....     
> Rischi di non ricevere più comunicazioni da parte loro: sembra che la pec la vogliano solo per risparmiare carta ....

  Grazie.  :Smile:  
Aruba a 5 mò la faccio e poi si pensa a chi comunicarla. Di certo l'ordine me la renderebbe indietro.
Eppure io ne conosco parecchi che sono revisori e non comemrcialisti. Dovrebbero scrivere sul sito dell'ISTITUTO le modalità di comunicazione. Ma la marcia ingranata è ancora a livello di 1^ ridottissima.
Ciao

----------


## emanuelaf

Buongiorno a tutti ! 
io sono iscritta nel registro dei CTU del Tribunale .... devo anche io richiedere la pec secondo voi ?

----------


## ergo3

> Buongiorno a tutti ! 
> io sono iscritta nel registro dei CTU del Tribunale .... devo anche io richiedere la pec secondo voi ?

  Io credo che proprio questo sia il caso di "elenco" di professionisti istituito dalla legge (tipo CTU, avvocati patrocinanti ecc).
MA il revisore contabile e basta che cos'&#232;? un professionista? Non credo, anz&#236; sono sicuro che non sia.
Restando il fatto che nel dubbio conviene farla anche per loro. (non t'arrabbiar, DAnilo  :Smile: )

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Buongiorno a tutti ! 
> io sono iscritta nel registro dei CTU del Tribunale .... devo anche io richiedere la pec secondo voi ?

  se sei iscritta all'albo dei CTU lo sei in quanto professionista specializzato
provvede il tribunale a contattare l'ordine
se poi sei un esperto ... iscritto alla CCIAA ..... quando subentrerà l'obbligo anche per questi sarà cura del tribunale ove necessiti.  :Smile:

----------

